# Sailing from Washington State to Florida



## Landlubbing Girlfriend (Nov 14, 2011)

My boyfriend wants to sail from Washington to Florida. He seems to think he can do this without a passport. Doesn't he have to go through Mexico? What will happen if he doesn't have a passport? All he has is his driver's license and maybe a copy of his birth certificate.


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

Therorotically yes, practically no. Any sea vessel has the right to pass freely from any sea way, but cannot land anywhere in a foreign country. If he has proper food and fuel stocks he can do it. 

There is always a possibility of landing to small town in a foreign country without a passaport but it is better not to do it.


----------



## Paul_L (Sep 16, 2004)

The simple answer is no-way. You have to have a passport to clear in and out of the Central American countries. Not having a passport might not be his biggest problem.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

His problems go way beyond having a passport. Seems to me that he has a number of routes all of which have major issues.
1. To Panama and then through the Canal (passport absolutely needed) and then going pretty much to windward to Florida although you get a boost from the currents. Also he would likely want to stop along the way (passport)
2. Around North America (Northwest Passage) - you are in Canadian waters so need a passport. Even with global warming, the ice here is highly unpredictable.
3. Around South America (Cape Horn) - no passport as long as you don't land in the 20 or so countries you will be passing; Cape Horn is a major challenge.
4. Going westward around the world - no passport, if he went around Africa and did not do the Suez Canal and the easiest passage but it is probably 15,000 miles at least and would take a very long time.

I am sure he is a very nice guy but he REALLY does not understand this stuff at all.


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I suppose with a driver's license and no passport his best option is to truck the boat and follow it east.

Killarney covered the problems with sailing.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

It sounds like your boyfriend is new at this so I'll go out on a limb and assume that he has not researched what is needed to get through the Panama Canal. It's more than just waiting your turn queued up in the water.

Boats must be pre-registered, it may take a week or two to get through (also the reason for a passport), he'll need to hire line handlers if he's singlehanding and depending on the size of his boat it will probably cost around $800 to $1000 to get through. It's a whole process.

Have him read this site (and follow the links): http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/Panama/?rc=Formalities

Good luck to him.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

With only a drivers license I would suggest I-90 to Chicago then I-65 to Jacksonville. Tough sailing though.


----------



## Landlubbing Girlfriend (Nov 14, 2011)

That's what I thought! Oh, did I forget to mention he has cannons on his boat??? For the pirates! Is that also going to be a problem? :laugher


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

"Doesn't he have to go through Mexico?" ???


----------



## CaptTony (May 22, 2011)

Landlubbing Girlfriend said:


> Oh, did I forget to mention he has cannons on his boat??? For the pirates! Is that also going to be a problem? :laugher


Am I the only one who feels like we are being played by this poster?


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

no ....but she's funny lol.


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

CaptTony said:


> Landlubbing Girlfriend said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, did I forget to mention he has cannons on his boat??? For the pirates! Is that also going to be a problem? :laugher
> ...


What's the thing they say on "Love Line" when it's a BS call???


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

I did not know about noonsite.com. Very nice to have.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, noonsite is very informative. Kind of gives you the sense that there ARE others who actually do what I've always wanted to do, sail everywhere forever.

As to the OP, come on , can anyone be that uninformed and still have internet access.


----------



## simpsoned (Jun 6, 2006)

*Capt Tony may be right*

but on the other hand, this is a great string...:laugher


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

simpsoned said:


> but on the other hand, this is a great string...:laugher


But on which end is the yo-yo?


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

maybe not with the cannons and all but i have some doubts


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

joethecobbler said:


> yea, noonsite is very informative. Kind of gives you the sense that there ARE others who actually do what I've always wanted to do, sail everywhere forever.


Yes, me too. The last several weeks I have had this really strong compulsion to buy a sailboat with a lifting keel, something I can trailer and still stay upright on the Great Lakes in 30 knot winds with waves. My wife thinks I should name the sailboat Geezer's Folly.


----------



## Landlubbing Girlfriend (Nov 14, 2011)

*Arghhh! This is for Real*

Believe it or not, all of this is true. I have better things to do (like get a new boyfriend) than make up a story on a forum.

I actually thought in order to have weapons on your boat, perhaps you had to have some kind of permit??? Was just wondering if Captain Yoyo might end up in a foreign pokey, due to no passport, and cannons on board.

Anyway, glad I am so amusing.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

Cannon's would be a be a bad idea. way to slow reload... 
he needs an RPG launcher! maybe several! <wink>

IIRC, mexico takes any guns you have when you clear into a HARBOR, and returns them as you leave the port.

tell him you'll meet him in mexico... he probably won't make it that far.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

Better not to take any guns into Mexico, even if you try to declare them you might still end up in jail and have to spend $$$'s to get out. Hopefully you will still have a boat when/if you get out.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Seriously, if he wants to sail, and end up in Florida at the end, how about just buying a boat in Florida and sailing the Caribbean?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

More details and perhaps some photos would be hlelpful.
How big is the boat? Etc.?


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

better yet why don't you just meet him in florida,you can look for anew boyfriend while your waiting /just in case he doesn't make it


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Land,

You didn't say how much sailing experience your BF has or whether you planned to go with him. If you want to see a few more years down the road I suggest you say "good by" when he leaves and "hello" when you meet him at his destination. Good luck if you are for real. Well, good luck in any event, fun thread.

Dabnis


----------



## Bamazeb (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Bubb2....I-95 will only get him to Mobile. Once he gets to Mobile he needs to take I-10 East to Jacksonville. When he gets to Jax I'll help him put it in the water. ;P


----------



## Bamazeb (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry Bubb2....I meant I-65 will only get him to Mobile!


----------



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

Perhaps it is time to get a brighter boyfriend.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Landlubbing Girlfriend said:


> Oh, did I forget to mention he has cannons on his boat?


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

AdamLein said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Looks like "Land" dropped off the radar screen, maybe she & BF have already departed now that they received all of the valuable input she asked for?

Dabnis


----------



## Landlubbing Girlfriend (Nov 14, 2011)

No, I haven't dropped off the radar screen, I just had enough info. to answer my question. I talked to Captain Yoyo today and he said you can cross the Panama Canal without a passport as long as you don't leave the boat. Looking at the Noonsite info., it appears that you have to leave the boat to take care of paperwork, fees, etc. 

As for his experience, he's been sailing all his life, but only within the states. However, he does not have a captain's license. As you can probably tell, he has a habit of ASS U ME ing he knows what he is talking about and finding out otherwise. He is in CA right now, but said he can't go any further until March? due to typhoons. In any case, we will see how far he gets! I certainly won't be with him; I have my own habit of following rules (plus a job, obligations, etc.). He does have one other guy on the boat to help him.

As for pics., I have seen the cannons (they are small), but have no pics. The boat is actually a yacht of this size in feet: LOA: 48, LWL: 35, Beam: 13, with a wt. of 30 tons.
I don't know anything about sailing but got this info. from the online sale record.

Why doesn't he just get a passport, you might ask? Well, if you don't believe this true story, you certainly won't believe the answer to this question!

Anyway, thanks for all the info. No offense, but I prefer speed boats, and will likely direct my attention to finding a "brighter" guy who owns one!


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

> but I prefer speed boats, and will likely direct my attention to finding a "brighter" guy who owns one!


Ouch!!!

Don't know if you'll find those guys any "brighter." 

Hint: wear two sports bras! LOL

DB


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Landlubbing Girlfriend said:


> ......He is in CA right now, but said he can't go any further until March? due to typhoons......


If you aren't playing us, then he is certainly playing you. Look up typhoons on your computer. For that matter, help yourself to hurricanes in Mexico too.



> Why doesn't he just get a passport, you might ask? Well, if you don't believe this true story, you certainly won't believe the answer to this question!


If you've passed the rest along as you've been told, then this is probably wrong too. He probably has no passport, as he isn't leaving CA.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Land,

Sounds like a fairly hefty boat. If he made it to California he has the tough part behind him unless he is in Crescent City or Eureka which still leaves some rough ocean ahead of him. Generally speaking, from about the first of November to about the middle of May is the roughest time along the Pacific coast. Good call not to go with him. Speed boats? After many years of running in fast fishing boats in ocean waters my wife is now 2 inches shorter and has a bad back. I guess all forms of fun have a price? Good luck to you.

Dabnis


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

> Sea travelers entering Panama must have a valid U.S. passport.





> If you are piloting a private craft or plane, then you need to have a pre-stamped visa from a Panamanian Embassy or consulate, as do persons crossing into Panama by land. U.S. citizens piloting private craft through the canal should contact the Panama Canal Authority at (011) 507-272-4567, (011) 507-272-4200, (011) 507-272-1111 or consult the Canal Authority web site to make an appointment.


Panama

And you will need them to clear customs and immigration in Florida.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

ah i see,you prefer fast boats with a big cannonhmmmmm


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

jackdale said:


> Panama
> 
> And you will need them to clear customs and immigration Florida.


Unless your boat has canon. Then you can just lay siege to the Panama Canal Authority with your bow chaser until they agree to lower the drawbridge...erm...open the locks...erm...let you through.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Think outside the 'box'.*


----------



## UncleJim (Jul 27, 2009)

flyingwelshman said:


>


Yea but does it have cannons


----------



## Landlubbing Girlfriend (Nov 14, 2011)

I have to admit you sailors are quite funny! :laugher:laugher

Touche to SawingKnots.


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

My guess on the passport is he owes over $2500 in back child support. Washington state doesn't play with CS. Holding Passports is pretty common. Though I have a hard time believing anyone would flee the country over two months CS.


----------



## fiatracer163 (Oct 21, 2011)

Why not swim?


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Land,

It would be interesting to know how this all turns out. Let us know, other's adventures can always be educational.

Dabnis


----------

